# Snowplow Drivers Needed - Lake County OH



## NEOH_plowguy (Nov 11, 2019)

Looking for a couple experienced snowplow drivers. Lake County OH east of Cleveland. Competitive pay based on experience. MUST have 24/7 availability and clean license. Commercial & residential properties. PM for details.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care (Oct 26, 2019)

What's the process to hire another snowplow driver. Do this driver go on my contract as a payroll or off the book? Do this driver need a insurance of his own or under mine? Thanks


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mister Nature Lawn Care said:


> What's the process to hire another snowplow driver. Do this driver go on my contract as a payroll or off the book? Do this driver need a insurance of his own or under mine? Thanks


It depends on if he's/ she's actually a sub or not. If she/ he actually has other accounts that they do independent of yours then they are a sub and should have their own insurance. You should probably get them to fill out an independent operator's form and get it cleared with WSIB to really cover yourself. 
If they strictly plow for you, then they are your employee and should be treated accordingly in terms of payroll taxes, wsib, insurance.....
Also, plowguy in northeastern Ohio might be a bit annoyed you're asking this question in his thread about looking for workers...in Ohio.


----------



## Mister Nature Lawn Care (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks for the information. I didn't meant to type this in his thread about looking for workers in Ohio. I'm new to this website so I may go into the wrong thread. Thank for the head up


----------

